# Just curious



## kjlued (Mar 4, 2011)

I posted a relatively long introduction in the roll call forum with pictures and it said it had to wait for approval.

Is it something that was probably lost on the interwebz and I need to redo it or is it like smoking and I just need to have more patience? lol

(It was posted early this morning)

No big deal, I just didn't want people thinking I was rude and entering the house without introducing myself. :)

Kirk


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 4, 2011)

patience grasshopper...

  Craig


----------



## kjlued (Mar 4, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> patience grasshopper...
> 
> Craig


LOL, ok...figured. :D


----------



## adiochiro3 (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF family!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 4, 2011)

It has now been approved I guess most of the Mods and Admins have had a busy day today like I did. Sorry it took so long


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 5, 2011)

welcome to SmF nice to have ya.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 5, 2011)

It is part of the training,
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   patience and you will be rewared
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and remember to,


----------

